# GBAtemp's most beautiful song



## Helpful Corn (Jan 27, 2012)

post em

use spoilers



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRbTJRT7SRQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptxZwwfQj9c


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHXyPTmliNs[/youtube]






Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuhDDx49TTw[/youtube]


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler



Shikata Akiko - Katakoi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_invGOBuro

Shikata Akiko - Luna Piena
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ft0-POvacY

Shikata Akiko - Hoshiyomi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4b8BvT0XMY


----------



## Devin (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNYS1UqCx28[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]dQ5FBwLi_as[/yt]

We all know it.

But in all seriousness...

[yt]GHIyutwiJO8[/yt]

Video game or not it's a great song.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]5OUP_Z3iZPs[/yt]



'Nuff said.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyIX84ti7ao


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 28, 2012)

Devin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pNYS1UqCx28[/youtube]


*salutes*


----------



## Domination (Jan 29, 2012)

In terms of beautiful songs, I have to say, ambient post-rock, modern prog and alternative rock have an amazing abundance of those, top quality ones too. In fact, probably every decent band in history has a couple of beautifully-crafted ambient/acoustic songs, and some of them are pretty good too.



Spoiler



From Oceansize alone, I think their discography contains some of the most damned beautiful stuff I ever heard, but these two have to be the most beautiful onse:
[yt]BWfBUMipul8[/yt]
[yt]RYAF_MgV0JA[/yt]
From Radiohead, I would say they have a large amount of beautiful ambient songs, especially many in In Rainbows, but this has to be the obvious winner:
[yt]BbWBRnDK_AE[/yt]

From Muse, OoS and Absolution are two extremely diverse albums with lots of beautiful moments, but Micro Cuts has to take the cake, for Matt's amazing vocals:
[yt]MdOHxh9-1Yo[/yt]

From Opeth, sure they are a death metal band with a lot of beautiful ambient/acoustic interludes, but Damnation was a damn beautiful Prog album:
[yt]FHBzSqeM6KQ[/yt]



In fear of appearing like a long-winded guy trying to recant every single song he considers "beautiful" I shall stop here, but I really do think the songs are beautiful. Though if you want to look for really beautiful songs, just listen to some post-rock, bands like Explosions in the Sky have a lot of beautiful ambient stuff.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 29, 2012)

90% of touhou songs~ 



Spoiler



My particular favourites


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92HHLXMMErs&fmt=18




As another fan puts it "Touhou is a softest language, an epic dream, a wonderful melody, a smile face of god and tears of poor people. With me, its a gate between reality and my dream, where anyone can..."


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Todderbert (Jan 29, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]UprwkbzUX6g[/yt]


----------



## kevan (Jan 29, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## hobo33 (Jan 29, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 5, 2012)

B-e-a-utiful song. Really great live performance too!



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_Et0L_4vJU


----------



## Jugarina (Apr 5, 2012)

*


Spoiler






 *

*


Spoiler






 *


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

Spoiler




A kind of sequel/continuation/epilogue to The Wall, I've always found this song to hold a certain power. Well, that and...

Another song from the same album (it's sadly overlooked). A beautiful song with a powerful message.

It might rely a lot on the context it was used in, but it's great nonetheless. It's also a consistent source of manly, manly tears.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 6, 2012)

Ran-sama!!



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6mfDJh5Vx0


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTvhWVTwRnM


----------



## Devin (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm changing my choice.



Spoiler


----------



## Coconut (Apr 7, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo_l4hBIA5U


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JipHEz53sU


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Apr 7, 2012)

Devin said:


> I'm changing my choice.


I was expecting something horrible when I saw the english dub.
It is surprisingly good, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lushay (Apr 7, 2012)

Everything by The Reign of Kindo


Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 7, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2qLxGI39jo&feature=related



Its so peaceful


----------



## Devin (Apr 8, 2012)

ScarletCrystals said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm changing my choice.
> ...



No prob, she does a lot of Fandubs of songs. I like Papermoon, and My Soul  Your Beats.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdbe6AnMQ5M

The Soundscape version in specific, as it just feels...Right...


----------

